# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  فيديو للكاميروني بلاتيني مهاجم المريخ الجديد !!!

## good-man

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKFJXucPaYs
*

----------


## azzreem

*من الفيديو لاعب عادي جدا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعب عادي جدا

*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*لو دا اللاعب
اخير يجددوا لاوكرا
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*فيديو واحد لا يعطى حكم على لاعب .. لكن المهم في اللاعب الطول 83و1 والوزن 79 
ما شاء الله من ناحية البنية الجسمانية مية مية هههههه

*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*ما قلتموه عن ايداهوار شنو 
وفي النهاية صرتم تتغنون به
بطلوا الانطباعية و حركات مامون ابو شيبه و الميدان فيصل
ما نفع يمشي
*

----------


## azzreem

*يارجل قول بسم الله جاي يلعب 
ملاكم الجسم ما مهم الكورة في الراس
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*من قال الجسم ما مهم ! كثير من اللاعبيين السودانيين حريفين كورة ولكن ضعيفين جسمانياً لذلك لم تشفع لهم مهارتهم ( مثال مجدي عبد اللطيف )
اللاعب مثل بلاده من خلال المنتخب لذلك الحكم عليه من فيديو واحد لا يكفي وهذا ما ذكرته

*

----------


## ابو همام

*الفيديو دا فيه كورة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*Cameroon league one championship:Platini Kaham Of Lion Blessé To Receive Garman Top Scorer Award




On the occasion of the awards of the LFPC for the players, technical and match officials who made the year a success, Garman , the Italian firm partnering with the Professional Football League will reward the top scorer in the league 1.
Undoubtedly, the award will go to Cedric Platini Kaham of Lion Blessé who scored 13 goals. Apart from the Garman golden boot trophy, the equipment firm will hand him a cash price of 400,000 FCFA.
*

----------


## kampbell

*

Transfers of Tuesday, 18 October 2016

Union signs with Platini Kaham




حاجه تحير اللاعب دا وقع عقد مع نادي يونيون دوالا يوم 18 اكتوبر كيف يكون جاي يسجل في المريخ ؟


*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kampbell
					



Transfers of Tuesday, 18 October 2016

Union signs with Platini Kaham




حاجه تحير اللاعب دا وقع عقد مع نادي يونيون دوالا يوم 18 اكتوبر كيف يكون جاي يسجل في المريخ ؟





  البقعد مع الوالى ما بيقوم !!!
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو النجوم
					

ما قلتموه عن ايداهوار شنو 
وفي النهاية صرتم تتغنون به
بطلوا الانطباعية و حركات مامون ابو شيبه و الميدان فيصل
ما نفع يمشي



2 2 2 2 2 2
                        	*

----------


## نور الدين مسيكه

*ربنا يوفقو مع المريخ ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------

